# algae



## burch76 (Feb 12, 2007)

What is the best way to clean algae off of live rock?


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Exactly what type of algae? This makes a big difference. Also, we need a ton of details on your setup. Removing algae will only be effective for a short few days. We need to identify why the algae is growing and make steps to eliminate the nutrient inputs that are feeding it.


----------



## mrmosin (Sep 3, 2009)

Well, I can tell you about mine. 28gallon, 10 days old, about 25 lbs of live rock, 4" of mostly live sand. I am getting green algae that looks like hair, mainly on one large live rock. No lights, except for maybe 2 hours a day. Lots of water movement, no filter or livestock. Is this good algae?


----------

